
Drillers Distraught After DIY iPhone Headphone Jack Prank - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2016/09/26/diy-apple-iphone-prank-youtube-iphone-headjack-prank-apple-iphone-prank/
======
apetresc
I have to assume those YouTube commenters are just playing along with the
joke. Nobody who can legally operate a power tool is _that_ dumb.

~~~
k__
Are there countries that prevent some part of the population from operating
power tools?

~~~
apetresc
I meant, old enough :)

